# Summer Intern 2014 - Los Angeles



## JoKern (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello dear LA-people, 

I'm Johannes and I'll be in LA from August til October this year. 
Does someone need an assistant in this time or just temporarily studio help?

Right now I'm studying (classical) composition in Würzburg, Germany (to get my Bachelor's Degree and then doing the master in USA), but have been dreaming about LA from the very beginning when I started composing (for film). 

I do work with Sibelius 7 and Logic Pro X on a new Macbook Pro.
Some knowledge in Windows and Finale, too, but most willing to learn new hardware, software and workflow of professionals. 
Things I could help:

- Score Preparation/Layout
- Orchestration/Instrumentation
- Searching new Libraries for (good) sounds, Organize and label them
- Making Coffee, Writing Mails
- Helping with Mock-Ups

I have a driver's license - if I need to rent a car, I rent a car. :wink: 

Or anything you think I could be a help for you!

My composing and orchestration skills are around this level (was live recorded last year):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-vdVhlDVbU

Here is my website with more details: www.johanneskern.com
If you have any question, please ask! 
Thank you!  
Best, 
Johannes


----------



## wonshu (Jun 25, 2014)

I have met and got to know Johannes in person and he's a great guy! I hope someone will have a space for him!

Best,
Hans


----------



## AC986 (Jun 26, 2014)

You be careful when you get there Johannes. It's full of Americans.

Have you contacted HZ? He may be able to look after you for month out of the kindness of his heart and a fellow countryman. :wink:


----------



## JoKern (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Hans! :D 



adriancook @ Thu Jun 26 said:


> You be careful when you get there Johannes. It's full of Americans.
> 
> Have you contacted HZ? He may be able to look after you for month out of the kindness of his heart and a fellow countryman. :wink:



I have been in LA already two years ago - I like it. Not afraid of Milkshakes, coffee and Burgers yet. 
At first I mailed the composers that I know (in person) already, but of course RC would be the most awesome place to be. :wink:


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jun 26, 2014)

LA folks, don't hesitate to welcome Johannes please. 

He's skilled, kind, works hard, and has been away from Germany enough times to develop a sense of humour ;D

You might even be tempted to keep him after October...


----------



## JohannesR (Jun 26, 2014)

If Johannes is as nice as his name implies, then I wouldn't hesitate to give him my best recommendations.

-Johannes


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 26, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Jun 26 said:


> You be careful when you get there Johannes. It's full of Americans.



No - it's full of LA-ites. Americans are a very small minority there.


----------



## JoKern (Jun 27, 2014)

Mathazzar @ Thu Jun 26 said:


> and has been away from Germany enough times to develop a sense of humour ;D


Haha Marius, thank you. Yes, I hope so (I watched a lot of sitcoms in my teens). But your humour is not bad either. :lol:


----------



## JoKern (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey everybody, 

sorry for the push... but unfortunately nobody offered me an internship yet.

At least I would like to know why. 
Is it lack of skills, missing knowledge about software or is there no need of so many assistants right now?  

Recently downloaded the Cubase Free Trial to get to know this Seqeuncer as well. 

My plans are to visit LA this summer, even if I don't have an adress of a studio to stay - but are there any masterclasses, events, meetings in this time in which I can connect with composers, but as well with film people. 

I just joined "The Society of Composers and Lyricists" to be informed about events, but is there more I can do?

A friendly composer invited me to visit his little recording session in September - that's great and I'm most looking forward to see what is going on at a session in Hollywood. 
If someone has a project like this and thinks I'm not too much of a burden I would be most grateful to be a "chair" in a session. 8)


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well I cannot understand that Johannes. You would think someone would want an intern for such a short space of time over there especially with your music skills. Even if it's only to make tea.

Miserable. That's what I call it. Miserable.


----------



## clarkus (Jul 5, 2014)

Can anyone offer Johannes a connect, here? Someone to call?


----------



## nikolas (Jul 6, 2014)

Well... If Jonathan was coming to Greece, I would be looking into getting an intern for my publishing house, but I would have to simply think hard about this... It's just that it seems a bit strange to me right now, is all.

In any case good luck Jonathan!


----------



## JoKern (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your support!

I still haven't found a place to be more involved in the music field yet, but nevertheless booked my flight now and will stay in LA from August 26th to September 23rd. 
So looking forward to be in LA again. :D 

A few composers invited me to visit their studios, but nothing firm yet. 
Are there any masterclasses or summer courses, which can be useful for me?


----------



## AC986 (Aug 1, 2014)

Have you asked or requested anything from Cinesamples. The two Mikes could be a remote possibility. They are working composers and to have someone to do menial tasks for a month for nothing has to be a good deal for someone. 

Appeal to their LA hospitality Johannes. 0oD


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 1, 2014)

I've tried to get summer intern positions at RCP but they said that I should finish my education before the consider me. You could try giving them a call. I wouldn't contact Hans directly for this kind of thing considering that he has office staff do deal with these things. 

Have you tried Klaus Badelt's studio? They have a tonne of interns. They do have some sort of restriction about the internships needing to be for school credit so I'm not sure if you'll be able to get it. I've heard that the interns get long hours. They have a reasonably nice facility. I had a chance to visit but I quickly got thrown out when the intern who was showing me around heard that Klaus didn't want guests that day :cry: but then we just headed over to another building where he has some recording studios for live musicians. 

When I visited LA many composers let me visit them but I don't think I would've been able to get any internships as many of them already have people lined up waiting to get the opportunity.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 1, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Have you asked or requested anything from Cinesamples. The two Mikes could be a remote possibility. They are working composers and to have someone to do menial tasks for a month for nothing has to be a good deal for someone.
> 
> Appeal to their LA hospitality Johannes. 0oD



NO desire to have anyone do menial tasks for a month for nothing. We'll leave that up to "others".

But if you're interested in seeing what we're up to, not just with Cinesamples, but with Hollywood Scoring www.hollywoodscoring.com then drop us a note. We do have one German working for us as a full-time composer, you guys aren't that bad actually...


----------



## AC986 (Aug 2, 2014)

WOW! What a fantastic opportunity for your month in LA Johannes. To work with the guys at Cinesamples!!!! o-[][]-o 

I wish I was young again.


----------



## JoKern (Aug 2, 2014)

CineSamples @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> But if you're interested in seeing what we're up to, not just with Cinesamples, but with Hollywood Scoring www.hollywoodscoring.com then drop us a note. We do have one German working for us as a full-time composer, you guys aren't that bad actually...



Woah - nice! Love my cinebrass from the very beginning. I messaged you Mike and Mike. :wink: 

Thank you Gerhard for your comment - Yes, I know Klaus Badelt is having interns, but mostly long term wise (about 6 months or longer). 

Thinking about attending the SCL Annual Picnic at the Hollywood Bowl, August 31 - anybody there? :D 
And this Film Festival: http://www.burbankfilmfest.org/


----------

